# 44 Ton Club.



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

With the release of the GE 44 ton switcher from MTH a lot of people have bought them and most agree this is a home run engine. I picked up one yesterday from Mercer Junction and Dave told me he has gone through about a dozen in the last week. So it must be a popular engine to say the least. So that being said. post your pictures of your 44 tonner, and join the club.

Keaton.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Any and all 44 "ugly" Tonner are and should be eligible. Lets share these "ugly" engines.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well Keaton, you just had to do it, didn't ya?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey PW Lionel Collector great engines! And yes Vern sorry I had to do it, I know it's not your cup of tea but that's okay, maybe one day you will see the light lol.

Keaton.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Kmac said:


> Hey PW Lionel Collector great engines! And yes Vern sorry I had to do it, I know it's not your cup of tea but that's okay, maybe one day you will see the light lol.
> 
> Keaton.


See the light for newer engines? I have many, here's a sample.

- Jason


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Kmac said:


> Hey PW Lionel Collector great engines! And yes Vern sorry I had to do it, I know it's not your cup of tea but that's okay, maybe one day you will see the light lol.
> 
> Keaton.


Oh, that's all right. 

Jason: Lol.  Nice collection of newer locos, by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

The more I run my MTH 44-tonners (lower track), the more I love them. There really is not much difference in the look and detail compared to the WBB (top track). Both look good. However the MTH has much better sound and seem to be slightly better pullers. 

But the biggest thing I prefer about the MTH is that they have much better, and metal, railings. WBB's are thin floppy plastic and always coming loose or flopping around. The MTH are stiff and secure and always look good. 

As you can see I converted one of the WBB to a calf, and strapped/tethered it to its mother cow with electrical connectivity between them so they run smoother. I will not do that with the MTH - not confident I could get the body back on over all the innards in the MTH case. 

I love all four, and both the WBB and MTH seem worth the money they cost to me. That said, I expect the MTH will get run more now that I have them, just because of their sound. 

I'm probably alone in thinking this way, but since WBB and MTH have done 44-tonners, it remains only for LIonel to do one now. I fantasize about a Vision 44-tonner with two motors, eight-wheel drive, sound and smoke -- and a 44-tonner equivalent of swingingbell - an engineer figure that pops out of the cab and looks around when the loco is in neutral or something. But pure fantasy, I suppose: probably not much market for a $1000 44-tonner. (But it would be cool!! :thumbsup


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> The more I run my MTH 44-tonners (lower track), the more I love them. There really is not much difference in the look and detail compared to the WBB (top track). Both look good. However the MTH has much better sound and seem to be slightly better pullers.
> 
> But the biggest thing I prefer about the MTH is that they have much better, and metal, railings. WBB's are thin floppy plastic and always coming loose or flopping around. The MTH are stiff and secure and always look good.
> 
> ...


Well Lee, I'm glad that the more you run your 44-toners, the more you love them. 

However, an ugly engine is an ugly engine, no matter if it's WBB or MTH.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Well Lee, I'm glad that the more you run your 44-toners, the more you love them.
> 
> However, an ugly engine is an ugly engine, no matter if it's WBB or MTH.


Absolutely. And it would be uglly if made by Lionel or 3rd Rail, or Kohs for that matter. No getting around the fact that the 44-tonners are _ugly_. But therein lies their part of their charm, I think. Tiny, stout, but so utilitarian they are 'esthetically challenged," they are loveable: the hard working, they are sort of the ugly ducklings of the locomotive world. 
Still, it is best to have some warbonnet on the layout to sort of counterbalance them!!!

*On Average The Locos in the Photo Below are All Beautiful:* the ugly, stout little 44-tonners more than counterbalanced by the shiny and sleek Warbonnet E8s - maybe the loveliest locomotives ever made!


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I do not think they are ugly. I like this little engine. I have the New Haven version and as I was typing I received a Pennsylvania unit from Pat's Trains. As for the second unit, I will try my hand at repainting it into a New Haven with a black cab and orange hood.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Absolutely. And it would be uglly if made by Lionel or 3rd Rail, or Kohs for that matter. No getting around the fact that the 44-tonners are _ugly_. But therein lies their part of their charm, I think. Tiny, stout, but so utilitarian they are 'esthetically challenged," they are loveable: the hard working, they are sort of the ugly ducklings of the locomotive world.
> Still, it is best to have some warbonnet on the layout to sort of counterbalance them!!!
> 
> *On Average The Locos in the Photo Below are All Beautiful:* the ugly, stout little 44-tonners more than counterbalanced by the shiny and sleek Warbonnet E8s - maybe the loveliest locomotives ever made!
> View attachment 245369


Nice "balancing" act, Lee. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a member of the 44-Ton club, I did it the hard way.  This is the Williams upgraded to command and ERR sound with home made electrocouplers.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Did it the hard way did you, GRJ. Looks nice though. Does it by chance have smoke? No other 44 tonner does.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I briefly contemplated smoke, the way the stacks are would have made it a nightmare to plumb it, and getting fluid into it would be very difficult. I suspect that's why MTH didn't do smoke either.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I also have the Williams units (2) and I bought the ERR light but have not tried the installation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since you ask, I posted these pictures of my upgrade process: Williams 44-Ton Command Upgrade


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I briefly contemplated smoke, the way the stacks are would have made it a nightmare to plumb it, and getting fluid into it would be very difficult. I suspect that's why MTH didn't do smoke either.


I think you'd have to give over the cab space to the smoke unit. Frankly I'd rather have the a detailed cab instead. The cab is a nice feature I enjoy all the time, while I would only run smoke once in and while. And really, how much smoke would a 400 HP diesel make?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, you know me, I'm the smoke man!  If I can make it smoke (without destroying it), I do.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

OMG!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

​


gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lee, you know me, I'm the smoke man!  If I can make it smoke . . . . I do.


You and Gomez Addams, although I guess you make 'em smoke in a different way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the way I try NOT to make smoke!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've officially joined the double-engine 44-Ton club. MTH on the left, my Williams command upgrade on the right.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice photos of the little guys. Guess I will have to wait till April to join the club, thats when the MTH Great Northern version is due for release.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've officially joined the double-engine 44-Ton club. MTH on the left, my Williams command upgrade on the right.


sort of like which is real and which is Memorex. How do they compare? Which do you like best. Not sure I ahve evern seen the Williams in person.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I posted earlier but not on this thread. I, also, am a member. There is something captivating about the ugly little engines. I love my MTH version.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> sort of like which is real and which is Memorex. How do they compare? Which do you like best. Not sure I have ever seen the Williams in person.


You haven't seen the Williams? How did you get this photo?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You haven't seen the Williams? How did you get this photo?


Oh, you mean Wiliams By Bachmann. I though you had an old brass one made by Williams, many years ago. I recall hearing someone made some really nice brass ones a decade or two or three ago. They are rare, I understand, but super detailed. 

The WBB one is nice for the money, but I think mine will sit on the shelf while the MTH run on the layout now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that is what we were talking about. 

I agree, operationally the MTH probably has an edge over the Williams. However, now that my Williams is TMCC, I have one for each command system. The sound is clearly very cool on the MTH, and louder than I would have imagined from a little speaker like that!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, I want to join the club too. Here is mine. I have had lots of fun actually switching cars and putting together consists. It's a very useful engine.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

That WM livery sure is neat!
Enjoy!
Peter


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, if you guys want to "uglify" your layouts by putting 44-Tonners on them, no matter the manufacturer, the railroad livery, or whether they smoke or not, I guess that's your choice.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Well, if you guys want to "uglify" your layouts by putting 44-Tonners on them, no matter the manufacturer, the railroad livery, or whether they smoke or not, I guess that's your choice.


Actually, I have an "ugly" layout. The 44s now improve the layout by taking the focus off the layout, and focusing on the ugly 44s. :appl::smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Well, if you guys want to "uglify" your layouts by putting 44-Tonners on them, no matter the manufacturer, the railroad livery, or whether they smoke or not, I guess that's your choice.


44-tonners are sort of the VW Beetle of locomotives: small, aesthetically challenged, but tough little buggers you come to respect for what they are rather than what they aren't. Pretty they ain't, but them I have lots of Warbonnet for pretty. But lovelable, in their own way. They are.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

walter said:


> Actually, I have an "ugly" layout. The 44s now improve the layout by taking the focus off the layout, and focusing on the ugly 44s. :appl::smilie_auslachen:


Good one, walter! 😂😂


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this a 44 Tonner?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

balidas said:


> Is this a 44 Tonner?



On steroids. Postwar Lionel with similar features of a 44 tonner, about 1 1/2 the actual size.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

While Lionel called that a GE 44-ton locomotive, it's actually closer to the features of the GE 65 ton locomotive. They're obviously both center cab locomotives, just one is bigger. 

*GE 65-Ton Center Cab Locomotive*












*GE 44-Ton Center Cab Locomotive*


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Not for me I only can take 16 tons


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

laz57 said:


> Not for me I only can take 16 tons
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zE1-48AAYc


I liked him and remember his TV show when I was a boy in the 1950s. He also sang the title song to "River of No Return," 1954, one of my favorite movies.

So "bless your pea-pickin' hearts!"


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

One from the Baltimore MTA, and one for Pebo.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

seayakbill said:


> On steroids. Postwar Lionel with similar features of a 44 tonner, about 1 1/2 the actual size.
> 
> Bill


Soooo yer sayin' this is the Terminator/ Rambo version? 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> While Lionel called that a GE 44-ton locomotive, it's actually closer to the features of the GE 65 ton locomotive. They're obviously both center cab locomotives, just one is bigger.
> 
> *GE 65-Ton Center Cab Locomotive*
> 
> ...


Ok, so it's a 65 Tonner.  Always wondered what they called it. I bought it not knowing what it was. It doesn't run right now, but will.


----------

